# عالم الفن > منتدى الأفلام الاجنبية >  فيلم الاوسكار الاكثر من رائع Million Dollar Baby 2004 DvDrip بحجم 282 Mb وعلى اكثر من

## MiSteR LoNeLy

Million Dollar Baby 2004 DvDrip

ربح الفيلم أربع جوائز أكاديمية، من بينها, جائزة الأوسكار لأفضل فيلم ,وجائزة الأوسكار لأفضل ممثلة لهيلاري سوانك, وجائزة الأوسكار لأفضل  مخرج لكلينت إيستوود, وجائزة الأوسكار لأفضل ممثل في دور ثانى لمورغان فريمان  

 


Size : 282 MB
DVD RIP
RMBV Formate
Movie Time 2:07:04 
Genre : Drama | Sport
من إخراج كلينت إيستوود 
إنتاج كلينت إيستوود  
بطولة كلينت إيستوود، وهيلاري سوانك، ومورغان فريمان
imdb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0405159/
Screens :   1 2 3 4




MegaUpload

http://1tool.biz/214441
http://1tool.biz/214442
http://1tool.biz/214443



RapidShare

http://1tool.biz/214444
http://1tool.biz/214452
http://1tool.biz/214450



Zshare

http://1tool.biz/214445
حمل هاذا الجزء من سيرفر اخر2
http://1tool.biz/214456



depositfiles

http://1tool.biz/214446
http://1tool.biz/214453
http://1tool.biz/214451



hotfile

http://1tool.biz/214447
http://1tool.biz/214470
http://1tool.biz/214468



2Shared

http://1tool.biz/214448
http://1tool.biz/214642
http://1tool.biz/214644



badongo

http://1tool.biz/214449
http://1tool.biz/214471
http://1tool.biz/214469

----------


## nawayseh

merci beaucoup

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

you 2

----------


## joka_tota2009

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## عاشقة ريان

http://www.zwani.com/graphics/thank_you/images/1.gif

----------


## ريانة العووود

:SnipeR (27):  مشكوووووووووور

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

> مشكوووووووووور


ولك ايضااااااااا

----------

